# No Vaginal Opening?



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Okay, this is wierd and I'm wondering if we are alone. My daughter is 8 months old and has been completely normal physically and mentally. Well we have been battling yeast for some time now and she has developed a genital yeast infection. So I notice this and start really looking and I realize that her vagina is closed!! I know, and see, where it should be but there is no vagina, just skin!! So of course I panic and call my mother and she tells me that I had the same thing!! Born normal, open vagina and all but it closed up at some point in my babyhood. She noticed it around the same age (although she is pretty sure I still had a small opening but Grace has NO opening) and the doc said to leave it alone and by 2 I was back to normal. Well I wasn't going to just let it go of course so I take her to the doc(GP not ped) (we need a new yeast treatment anyway) and she says,"hhmmmm, I'd like you to see someone that knows something about this!" She hadn't seen or heard of it before and we are going to see a pediatric urinary surgeon. She wasn't sure who else to send us too since there aren't baby gynos! So after this long explanation here are my questions: Has anyone heard of/experienced this before? What was (if anything) done? Are there any known long term effects? (I don't seem to have had any as I didn't even know about it until this week!)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

It sounds like labial adhesions which really aren't that uncommon from what I've heard. A lot of DRs do nothing as long as it doesn't interfere w/ urinating and there are no infections etc. Some DRs will prescribe premarin which is an estrogen cream to get it to open back up.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

usually they dont intervine unless theres absolutly no opening for the pee etc. from what ive read, it is pretty normal.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

There is no closing around her urethra, just vagina. I worry that she has a yeast infection that we can't see and can't drain, is this possible?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80*
Some DRs will prescribe premarin which is an estrogen cream to get it to open back up.

That's awsome! I already have some for me!


----------



## naismama (Oct 28, 2005)

My aunt recently told me my cousin (her dd) had this. I think it was only partially closed. Said the doc said it was very common, prescribed a cream to put on it, and she opened up very quickly. My little cousin was 4 by the time my aunt got her to the doc. She didn't know she had that prob, just that her dd was having lots of uti's.

I hope this resolves well for your dd,
naismama


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I had a friend who didn't discover this problem until she was ten years old and started menstruating. She was on a swim team at the time, and needed to use tampons but couldn't get them in. Her mother thought she was out of her mind, but eventually she went to see a doctor and found out that her vaginal opening was so small that it was amazing she menstruated at all. She had to have it surgically opened, and she said it sucked *horribly*, but there were no complications and she was fine afterwards.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80*
It sounds like labial adhesions which really aren't that uncommon from what I've heard.

I admit I am obsessing, but I was reading this again and wanted to note that she has very obvious majora and minora labia separate from this skin. It appears as though her genetalia are completely normal (hence me not noticing sooner) but there is no vagina. I also didn't mention that I took her in to our walk in clinic as soon as I noticed it and the a**h**e Dr there said "yeah it's called her hymen" but he also said that she had a small opening so he obviously didn't know anything and was just treating me like I'm stupid. He was a real jerk. (I wasn't intending to post a vent but did anyway!







)

Does this labia separation make a difference in your opinions of what this is?


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639*
That's awsome! I already have some for me!









Are you really going to put adult-strength hormone cream on your infant daughter?









There's a thread about this going on in Toddlers right now, you should go check that out.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette*
Are you really going to put adult-strength hormone cream on your infant daughter?









Good grief no!







I don't put anything on my daughter without researching and discussing it! I just thought it was funny/interesting that the same thing I have, has applied to this issue for others.


----------



## Lara vanAEsir (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I had the same condition as a baby, and my mom didn't know what else to do about it other than take me to the ped and have him "open" everything. I suffered from horrible UTI's and was eventually hospitalized and had surgery for one that turned into a severe bladder/kidney infection. I've never done any research on the subject, but I suspect that this "closed vagina" thing is similar to uncirc'd boys and how you should NEVER retract or do anything other than clean the area. I would leave your DD's vagina alone. The problem will probably right itself with time.

Oh and I should also add that the ped had to "open" me numerous times because the skin would grow back together. They should have just left me alone







:


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

My first dd had this too, although it hadn't closed up all the way before her ped. noticed it. He prescribed premarin cream for it. We applied it with *very* gentle (i.e. scared-to-death-to-do-it) traction and it opened back up after awhile (probably a couple of weeks - I don't remember). I held onto the cream but it never re-occured and dd2 never got it.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639*
Good grief no!







I don't put anything on my daughter without researching and discussing it! I just thought it was funny/interesting that the same thing I have, has applied to this issue for others.









Hehe, okay, just wanted to make sure.









My opinion is to leave it alone, though. There's no reason that it needs to be open now, and doing stuff to it may cause other problems.


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

DD2 has labial adhesions (so they're on the outside, whereas your daughter's sound like they're deeper) and our pediatrician said we should leave them alone as long as she can pee. If you're worried about yeast, you could try systemic treatments (probiotics) and note any trouble. What our ped said was that you can do the premarin hormone cream, but often after you stop a course of treatment, the adhesions can return, and usually the adhesions will disappear completely when the NATURAL hormones of puberty kick in (if not before). So, if you treat it with premarin now, you may have to keep doing it over and over, and really, for what?

That said, I don't think it would hurt to have a specialist look. You don't have to do anything about it, but maybe just knowing what you're dealing with would be helpful.


----------



## AmyGirl28 (Apr 9, 2005)

I had this problem when I was a baby. The doctor had my mom put a hormone cream on it to open it back up. It took a LONG time, over a year. Good luck. My hoo hoo is fine now by the way. Your daughter's hoo hoo will be fine too.


----------



## shelleyd (Jul 24, 2005)

Sounds like adhesions to me. That is exactly what I noticed on my dd. One day, I swore her vagina sealed shut. Her doc diagnosed imperforate hymen. I didn't trust his diagnosis so I went for a second opinion and she was diagnosed with adhesions. It's opening now (she's 6m).

Shelley


----------



## nmb (May 15, 2006)

Ok, slightly OT, but I strongly urge anyone considering the use of Premarin to do some research first - Premarin is Pregnant Mares Urine, and the production is very cruel - especially considering the existence of effective synthetic products. Won't go too in-depth here, but check this site:
http://www.equineadvocates.com/premarin2.html

(There are lots of others out there too...of course you can do your own looking)


----------



## live4jesseka (Feb 13, 2014)

Well my daughter is one and has no vaginal opening. She's been in estrace for 8 months which I don't recommend because it's estrogen and causes vaginal hair growth. She saw a GYN and actually has to have surgery to get it fixed. She can urinate however her urine hole is so small a catheter cannot fit in it. For some reason her skin never split


----------



## anniebilly69 (May 8, 2014)

It's called vaginal aglutination doc gave cream to apply and it opened back up


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paquerette*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this. You might also want to research how they treat horses in order to make those estrogen creams.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nmb*
> 
> Ok, slightly OT, but I strongly urge anyone considering the use of Premarin to do some research first - Premarin is Pregnant Mares Urine, and the production is very cruel - especially considering the existence of effective synthetic products. Won't go too in-depth here, but check this site:
> http://www.equineadvocates.com/premarin2.html
> ...


I was going to say the same thing. I agree with others who suggested just leaving it alone.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Oddly enough, this is my first login to Mothering in years, but they sent me an email so I thought I'd update since it was bumped after 8 years.









This daughter is now a lovely and physically normal 8 year old. The ped surgeon we were sent to obviously recommended surgery. That felt really, really wrong to me. I sought out further opinions and did some more research and went with the wait and see approach. It worked just fine. I have no idea when the adhesion released, but it did and all is well.

The research I did basically said wait and see as long as urination is not affected up to age 8. At that point treatment with an estrogen cream would be recommended to open the vaginal opening before puberty. If that didn't work there was another cream or step to try and after that surgery, but that was a last resort and not until puberty.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Amazing! Glad it worked out. Thanks for the update.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarahn4639*
> 
> Oddly enough, this is my first login to Mothering in years, but they sent me an email so I thought I'd update since it was bumped after 8 years.
> 
> ...


Thanks for updating!! I often wish people would do this more on unresolved threads


----------

